# Which graphics card / motherboard / other is compatible with my computer?



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

I want to get a new motherboard, graphics card for my computer, if possible the 2 out of this list : http://i39.tinypic.com/zn5011.png

I also have a new processor, my brother bought it but turns out he doesn't need it, so he's giving it to me. ( It's a Pentium(R)Processor E5200 : http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4138168&CatId=2851 )

I was wondering if the processor fits in that motherboard, or whatever i'd need. ( Since i really don't know. ) And if it would work with my computer.

Also if you'd like to recommend a different GFX card / motherboard to go with the processor that would be fine too >.<

Here's my dxdiag so you can see what you need.

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/29/2009, 17:20:22
       Machine name: NICOLAAS
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MEDIONPC
       System Model: MS-7010
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+,  MMX,  3DNow, ~2.0GHz
             Memory: 2048MB RAM
          Page File: 214MB used, 3725MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 (Microsoft Corporation)
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce FX 5700
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0342&SUBSYS_95711462&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5673 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 4/14/2008 07:42:04, 4274816 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 4/14/2008 00:04:32, 1897408 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4002-11CF-FB61-7BB500C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0342
        SubSys ID: 0x95711462
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: C-Media Wave Device
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_01001462&REV_60
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: cmuda.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0044 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 4/23/2004 15:14:00, 818496 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: C-Media Inc.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: C-Media Wave Device
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: cmuda.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0044 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
          Date and Size: 4/23/2004 15:14:00, 818496 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
                  MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  C-Media Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 13:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ PCI bus
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0a03
| Service: pci
| Driver: pci.sys, 4/14/2008 01:06:46, 68224 bytes
| 
+-+ Standard Game Port
| | Matching Device ID: *pnpb02f
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 4/14/2008 02:15:30, 10624 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 01:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 01:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 06:51:44, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 06:51:44, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 37.5 GB
Total Space: 76.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3160021A

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 15.5 GB
Total Space: 74.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3160021A

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 0.7 GB
Total Space: 2.6 GB
File System: FAT32
      Model: ST3160021A

      Drive: J:
      Model: SONY DVD-ROM DDU1612
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: K:
      Model: PIONEER DVD RW  DVR-107D
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: P:
      Model: VENQXOJ TINWHURSTQ3 SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: Q:
      Model: VENQXOJ TINWHURSTQ3 SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: R:
      Model: VENQXOJ TINWHURSTQ3 SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: S:
      Model: VENQXOJ TINWHURSTQ3 SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: PCI Simple Communications Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_104016BE&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&40
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Multimedia Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7134&SUBSYS_000316BE&REV_01\3&13C0B0C5&0&30
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B188&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GAGP30KX.SYS, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 02:06:42, 46464 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3227&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&88
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:06:42, 37248 bytes

     Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3188&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&13C0B0C5&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_31041106&REV_86\3&13C0B0C5&0&84
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 30208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 06:41:56, 7168 bytes

     Name: VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_010C1462&REV_78\3&13C0B0C5&0&90
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5.sys, 2.66.0000.0290 (English), 8/17/2001 14:13:08, 27165 bytes

     Name: C-Media AC97 Audio Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_01001462&REV_60\3&13C0B0C5&0&8D
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_010D1462&REV_80\3&13C0B0C5&0&70
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:16:20, 61696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:16:20, 53376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 06:51:44, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 06:51:44, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 15:46:40, 6400 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&13C0B0C5&0&83
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&13C0B0C5&0&82
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&13C0B0C5&0&81
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&13C0B0C5&0&80
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\3&13C0B0C5&0&78
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys, 1.00.0001.0001 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:32, 5376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:32, 96512 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 (Microsoft Corporation)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0342&SUBSYS_95711462&REV_A1\4&26E5F5CD&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.5673 (English), 4/14/2008 00:04:32, 1897408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.5673 (English), 4/14/2008 07:42:04, 4274816 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:18 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:18 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:39:22 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:39:20 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:20 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:42 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:51:44 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 02:15:30 10624 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:37 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:18 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:21 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:23 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:23 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:24 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:25 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:25 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:26 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:26 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:37 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:38 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:38 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:38 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:38 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:37 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:37 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/27/2009 23:46:37 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 13:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:58 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:50 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:58 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.4503 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:04 237568 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:04 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:04 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:04 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:51:34 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5822 English Final Retail 6/3/2009 21:09:37 1291264 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3937 English Final Retail 10/3/2008 12:02:42 247326 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:56 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:56 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:56 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 11:01:48 204800 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 02:09:52 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 02:09:52 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 02:09:54 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:51:44 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5504 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:24 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:02 1428992 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:24 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 16896 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:12 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
NVVPE,0x00600000,1,1,FILTER.AX,1.00.0000.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

Audio Capture Sources:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPU-401,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Crossbar Devices:
nVidia WDM A/V Crossbar,0x00200000,5,4,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming TV Audio Devices:
nVidia WDM TVAudio Crossbar,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DirectSound: C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

WDM Streaming System Devices:
MPU-401,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,9,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Components:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
```
If you need any other information just post here what you need!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you bought this computer at a store, could you provide the brand and model #? And a link if possible. MedionPC MS-7010 (from the dxdiag) brings up nothing relevant.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Sure, i wasn't sure if you needed more : 

The brand and model you got is what i have a.a'' (brand medionPC, model : ms-7010)
The computer is (3.5-)5 years old, my father bought it at the place he works with a discount...>.>
Well that's what i found in system information, how else would i find it?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, the best use of your money would be to get a new computer. The Athlon 64 3000+ is an old-ish processor, and the FX5700 is a *very* old graphics card. You'd be restricted to AGP 8x graphics, which are fairly expensive for the performance they give. Depending on what power supply you have (I need that info too, brand, model, wattage, you'll have to open up the computer to see) you'll have to spend between $60 and $150 for a decent upgrade.

I would save up $600+ and build a new computer.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Well, the best use of your money would be to get a new computer. The Athlon 64 3000+ is an old-ish processor, and the FX5700 is a *very* old graphics card. You'd be restricted to AGP 8x graphics, which are fairly expensive for the performance they give. Depending on what power supply you have (I need that info too, brand, model, wattage, you'll have to open up the computer to see) you'll have to spend between $60 and $150 for a decent upgrade.
> 
> I would save up $600+ and build a new computer.


Okay, then what do you think about the build i had above ; http://i39.tinypic.com/zn5011.png

Well i was hoping to maybe just get a new graphics card. Since the graphics card is reaaally old, and the rest is alright.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That build looks alright, only suggestion would be a Corsair 550W power supply instead of the OCZ 500W. You could also replace the CPU with a Pentium Dual Core E6300 for a tiny drop in performance; the E6300 and E7400 are virtually identical, the E6300 is about 5% slower but is also a good deal cheaper.


You could just upgrade the graphics card (and the power supply, if necessary), but it's not very cost effective. You'd get another year's use out of the system at most, and then you'd have to build a new system anyway.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Alright thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would also suggest better RAM. OCZ-Corsair-G.Skill are better performance RAM.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Could you tell me the price of those products / where to find them?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're in the US, then newegg.com usually has excellent prices, fast shipping, and a good RMA process. In the UK we recommend ebuyer.com for similar reasons. If you live elsewhere let us know.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

I live in Holland 

i found the processor for 64euros on one site, but i couldnt find the other 2 there >.<


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

If i would use a Pentium dual core E5200,
would it affect my computer a lot? Or would it not make a big difference?

(since my brother has it.. >.<)


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh and my aim is to be able to play Games with normal / high settings without any frame lag... And i've been told this build can do that...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depends on the games you want to play.

Since you already have the E5200 I would use that CPU to start a new build, you could always upgrade it later if needed.

The case should come with 1 rear fan, and look for a P41, P43 or P45 motherboard to have a PCIe 2.0 slot for future video card upgrades, the HD4850 will run fine in a 1.0 slot on the G31 board selected but future cards will be limited by the lower bandwidth.

What online store is that list from?


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Some dutch store...

For example would i be able to play Fallout 3 on high settings ?

If you have my build, and you would replace the E6300 with the E5200 would it matter that much?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It will play the game, on a decent P series motherboard you can overclock a little and make up the difference, Fallout 3 does not have very high requirements so I think the difference won't be that much in stock form.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

What about Crysis?(if you can play Crisis on high you can play any game on high? xd)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

High probably not medium to high with AA off yes, but it also depends on the Screen resolution in a large part also.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

1024x 768

oh and i still don't know, how much worse would the computer be iof the CPU was pentium dual core E5200 Instead of E6300


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not much to a significant difference you would need to move to a E8500, Q9550 or i5/i7.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

So i still could play average games on high / normal without fps lag? Then it's fine


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The best way to explain it is that If I had the choice of having to buy either I would opt to for E6300, however if I had a E5200 installed in a PC, I would not consider upgrading to a E6300 it is newer and a little better so if I had the choice of having to buy either I would opt to for E6300, since you already have the E5200 run with it.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

okay I see  Thanks

i might buy a better CPU when the time comes though

that's all


----------

